# Lovecraft Country S01E02 "******'s on the Moon" OAD 08/23/2020



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

I know there's a season thread, already, but for the love of timeshifting, let's have episode threads! This thread will contain untagged spoilers.

The episode description:



> Inexplicably recovered from their terrifying night, Leti and George luxuriate in their new surroundings, while Atticus grows suspicious of their Ardham Lodge hosts--Christina Braithwhite and her elusive father Samuel--who unveil cryptic plans for Atticus' role in their upcoming "Sons of Adam" ceremony. Later, after Tic, Leti, and George stumble upon a clue that could lead them to Montrose, each takes an unwelcome walk down memory lane.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

A lot happened in this episode. It was kind of whip lash


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

This episode was way creepier than the first. So George is dead, and Leti was dead, but is now alive. So dead isn't necessarily dead!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Weird...this is the second time this summer (and the second time in my life) I've heard the song "******'s on the Moon"! (The first was in a documentary on 1969.)


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I hated that intro with the Jefferson's theme song. This show is not doing it for me. I may bail.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

gossamer88 said:


> I hated that intro with the Jefferson's theme song.


I actually liked that. It was a WTF moment that eventually made sense (when we realized that the house was messing with our heroes' minds).


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

So much happened in this one episode it felt like a season recap 

Super interested to see where this goes next.


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

Loved the first episode, this one... not so much. Still in to see where it goes.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

They're clearly not lingering on any particular location. I was a little surprised that they settled in to, unraveled the mysteries of, and then blew up the castle in one episode. I wonder where they'll go next?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

caslu said:


> Loved the first episode, this one... not so much. Still in to see where it goes.


That's me. It turned into a weird horror series (and I get maybe that's what it is supposed to be) but it lost the whole reason why I loved the first episode, and how that played against the times the show takes place. This was more weird undead horror stuff. Oh, and I hate the music from another era making it into a period piece, so I hated the Jefferson's theme (which had little do with the scene) and the ****** song which was from about 15-20 years in the future.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

It wrapped up so well I had to go look to see if it was a 2-episode mini-series or something. Totally threw me for a loop there.

Enjoying this series a lot and I'm not normally a horror fan.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

The pacing between episode 1 and episode 2 is very jarring.. I mean episode 1 moved pretty quick but was easy to follow and had the climactic ending, but episode 2 seemed like it could've been stretched out over 3-7 episodes and couldve been the rest of the season...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I hate the music from another era making it into a period piece, so I hated the Jefferson's theme (which had little do with the scene) and the ****** song which was from about 15-20 years in the future.


Absolute best part of the episode. Great music.

The Jefferson's theme was spot-on, as they were reveling in great books and perfect fitting clothes. They were definitely "movin' on up" in those scenes.

And Gil Scott-Heron's "****** on the Moon". Nailed it. White people living their lives in splendor ("on the moon"), while a rat bites his sister. Again, just a perfect song for the scene.

The fact they're not era-specific didn't diminish them one iota (IMHO). In fact, maybe made them even more spot-on.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Absolute best part of the episode. Great music.
> 
> The Jefferson's theme was spot-on, as they were reveling in great books and perfect fitting clothes. They were definitely "movin' on up" in those scenes.
> 
> ...


Well we all have our own opinions. I think a show that takes place in the 1950s should have music from the 1950s. And Movin on up...they weren't in an apartment, or on the east side. But OK. And again, the music later on took me out of the show. There are plenty of music from that era that could have been used. That's just my opinion, obviously it didn't do that for you.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Well we all have our own opinions. I think a show that takes place in the 1950s should have music from the 1950s. And Movin on up...they weren't in an apartment, or on the east side. But OK. And again, the music later on took me out of the show. There are plenty of music from that era that could have been used. That's just my opinion, obviously it didn't do that for you.


I understand, I was just presenting a counterpoint. I've heard others comment on the music being out of era. I just thought those two, in particular, were just perfect for those scenes.


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

The first episode had audio from the 1965 debate between James Baldwin and William H. Buckley (Transcript: James Baldwin debates William F. Buckley (1965) | Blog#42). So I think they're probably going to keep doing that!


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

This episode moved fast. I am a Lovecraft fan and was afraid it would have enough Lovecraft type monsters or that "Lovecraft feel" to it. But so far it's been great. The mansion with the secret cult reminds me of the "Rats in the Walls" story.

Where does it all go from here? I can't wait to find out.


----------



## Timbeau (May 31, 2002)

To me, this episode had the feeling of a season finale. Towards the end of it I was afraid that Lovecraft was a two episode series, I was very happy to see previews come on for the next episode.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

I'm loving this show. I don't know where we're headed, but it sure seems like it's going to be a wild ride.

And BTW, normally I would feel sort of the same as Steveknj about the music, but in this case the whole show is such a mash-up of so many different things that it isn't bothering me at all.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Timbeau said:


> To me, this episode had the feeling of a season finale. Towards the end of it I was afraid that Lovecraft was a two episode series, I was very happy to see previews come on for the next episode.


I had that same thought. Felt like there was nowhere else to go. But I guess there is


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I thought the Jeffersons theme song was entirely appropriate in that scene. Anyway, it's such a fun song so I'd love it in any setting. Seems weird that people complained about it but not Marilyn Manson who probably wasn't even born yet in this period.

They (apparently) killed off a couple of characters I thought were going to be around for a while. I'm glad Leti came back to life. Christina can stick around too.

I hadn't heard Gil Scott-Heron's "****** on the Moon" in a while. That wasn't the original version that was released on his first LP though. This song was from his early period when he was basically just a poet/proto-rapper and not yet the jazz/R&B singer he evolved into. His more famous song/rap from that period was "The Revolution Will Not Be Televised". He's always been one of my favorites - very socially and politically conscious music. Unfortunately, he spent a large portion of his adult life incarcerated because of heroin and crack use until he died in 2011. I buy whatever live/bootleg concert recording of his whenever they trickle out.

I wish they had used Nina Simone's version of Sinnerman. Not that there was anything wrong with the artist's version they chose but that song equals Nina Simone to me.

I liked the not-butler guy. I hope he survived the collapse.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> They (apparently) killed off a couple of characters I thought were going to be around for a while. I'm glad Leti came back to life. Christina can stick around too.


I feel like once you show someone die and come back, that can happen to any character, especially when you're Courtney B. Vance.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I got the feeling that Leti's reincarnation will end up with her having some "issues" that were not a part of her character before she died. Not good ones, either.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Howie said:


> I got the feeling that Leti's reincarnation will end up with her having some "issues" that were not a part of her character before she died. Not good ones, either.


Something has to go home with them, right?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I assume Tic is going to acquire some magicks. Powerful too.


----------

